

[Node.js] Want to Convert JSON to CSV? Check This Module - kauegimenes
https://github.com/Cnova/jsonexport

======
anonfunction
Looks cool, I made a similar tool that works on arrays and exports to *sv, xml
and yaml. It's called AOOT (array of objects to...) and available on npm
[https://github.com/montanaflynn/aoot](https://github.com/montanaflynn/aoot)

~~~
kauegimenes
Looks awesome! thanks for sharing =)

------
kauegimenes
I just published this module, any comments are welcome. =) Thanks!

